# Opinions?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has experience running a bracket lift on a honda rancher that is larger than your usual lift bracket. We made one on my dads but cut it down bc we thought it would put the u joints in to big a bind. I'm in need of a bit more lift than I have but don't want to risk it if I'm goin to blow the joints every time I take it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

a buddy of mine did it and he broke both axles the only other way you can lift it besides a big lift is get some spring spacers or new heavy duty springs


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, to add to my first statement, I'm referring to the rear swing arm specifically. Ty for the response. The front is set for now. Custom brackets, custom lower arms and high lifter springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe extend the swing arm but leave the shock in the stock position.? Wouldn't that lift the rear?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea I plan on extending the swing arm but it will be down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

There's a guy on hl that makes bolt on extensions


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Wen u put a bracket lift on the swingarm, it actually causes the tire to be closer to the floorboard than if u didnt have a lift.... Only way to lift it right and not trim floorboard is extending swingarm.. If u put bigger than a 2" lift on u will also run the risk of stripping rear driveshaft splines and/or going through u joints lol just bein honest with ya bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

